

Ask HN: What are the New Computing Ideas for the next 50 years? - 31reasons

What are some of the most exciting ideas in Computing that will transform our world in the next 50 years ?<p>I want to know the craziest ideas you&#x27;ve read or thought about. Lets share them.
======
thenomad
Not all that crazy, but realtime raytracing (or more usefully, path tracing)
WILL eventually get here.

That's going to have a major impact on 3D game engines, because it massively
drops the amount of code required to produce extremely physically-accurate
images. All the other components of game engines will still be needed, of
course, but a cutting-edge renderer will go from being a massive, multi-month
project to something that a skilled coder can assemble in 99 lines or so.

(No kidding. Here's a 99-line path tracer:
[http://www.kevinbeason.com/smallpt/](http://www.kevinbeason.com/smallpt/) )

------
31reasons
My take on it:

1\. Optical brain computer interfaces will make accessing the internet at the
speed of thought. Internet will truly be integrated as another mind that we
all share. Some people will even rent their subconscious neural networks for
the global brain.

2\. Polymorphic hardware that will change its architecture to speed up
applications.

3\. Programming languages with NLP and AI help developers with rapid
prototyping.

4\. Long term computing: Computers that can run for millions of years without
much intervention in space.

------
jschrf
The decline and halt(?) of the gains of Moore's law, and the resulting
paradigm shifts for many in the programming trade as we move into truly
parallel, distributed, elastic computation at the chip level.

The rise of bioinformatics and of the computer as a progenitor of a new age of
medicine.

A sea change in trading and economics as HFT wreaks havoc and competes with
human trading.

Maybe these aren't as wild and crazy as you hope, but I think they are some of
the most exciting and likely to happen.

------
nyan_sandwich
AGI. The Intelligence Explosion.

[http://intelligenceexplosion.com/](http://intelligenceexplosion.com/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_explosion#Intelli...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_explosion#Intelligence_explosion)

